# تصميم الأساسات السطحية طبقا للكود الأمريكي مع أخراج نوتة حسابية



## سيد طه محمد (3 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ملف أكسيل قمت بأعداده لتصميم القواعد المنفصلة طبقا للكود الأمريكي aci318 -08 مع أخراج نوتة حسابية مفصلة , أرجو أن تكون به فائدة لأخواني و في أنتظار أقتراحاتكم على الملف خصوصا من أساتذتنا مهندسي التصميم.

تابع المرفقات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1141933-post10.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1158221-post26.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1188483-post30.html


----------



## مكزون (3 يونيو 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## إسلام علي (3 يونيو 2009)

سلمت يا باشا
ودي تصبيرة لحد ما تنهي ملفك الجميل وتطوره


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (3 يونيو 2009)

تسلم أيديك سيد طه 
و جزاك الله خير 
شي مرتب ترتيب ممتاز


----------



## anass81 (3 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

ملف ممتاز وجهد واضح في إخراجه بطريقة مميزة, بارك الله فيك أخي سيد


----------



## abdocivil (4 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً ملف مرتب جداً 
وجاري تجريبة
كان لي طلب اذا كان احد عنده ملفات تصميم قواعد مجمعة (Comb. Footing) وقواعد الجار والشدادت بالكود الأمريكي (Aci318-05)
وشكراً جزيلاً​


----------



## Abo Fares (4 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي السيد سيد طه  ​ 
حقيقةً أعجبني إخراج الملف، تنظيم جميل، وجهد كبير........ ننتظر المزيد  ​ 
لك تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## abdullah1341 (4 يونيو 2009)

برنامج رائع من مهندس أروع .وفقك الله .


----------



## محمدين علي (4 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## سيد طه محمد (16 يونيو 2009)

*أستكمال ملفات تصميم القواعد المنفصلة بالكود الأمريكي*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
تصميم القواعد المنفصلة المعرضة لقوة رأسية و عزم بالكود الأمريكي​


----------



## م. رضا الزيني (16 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك دائما الى الخير


----------



## eng.amani (16 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## Abo Fares (16 يونيو 2009)

سيد طه محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> تصميم القواعد المنفصلة المعرضة لقوة رأسية و عزم بالكود الأمريكي​





وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

مشكور أخي سيد... بمصر بتقولوا (سي سيد) صح ؟؟ :7:

أعجبتني الملفات.. ننتظر منك المزيد من كل جديد  

لك تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (17 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> مشكور أخي سيد... بمصر بتقولوا (سي سيد) صح ؟؟ :7:
> 
> ...


يا عم ابو الحلول اسمها ( سى السيد ) لا تلخبط لنا راسنا الله يخليك :67:
وبالنسبة لعمنا السيد طه انا اقول دى مش غريب عليك ابدا هذه الروائع ولو لم تذكر اسمك فى المشاركة سيعرف الجميع ان هذه مشاركة العم سيد
تحياتى لك من الساحل الشمالى والجنوبى والشرقى والغربى 
بس مصر ما فيها ساحل غربى :68::68:​


----------



## زاد أحمد (17 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي على البرنامج الرائع , جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## HAMZAELFAHEAL (17 يونيو 2009)

والله جد جهد جبار ورائع 
المزيد من التقدم والازدهار


----------



## col (17 يونيو 2009)

مكزون قال:


> مشكور أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيراً


سلام وعليكم اريد نصيحه
انا مهندس مدني متخرج من مصر 2008واعمل بالسعودية سنة 
وانا متخصص بالاساسات واريد ان اسئل هل يوجد برامج لحساب اساسات بانواعها
عن طريق كمبيوتر او اي معلومة تفيدني بالاساسات


----------



## المارد القسامي (17 يونيو 2009)

سلام عليكم يا اخي المهندس سيد وارجو منك الاستمرار في عملك الرائع وامدادنا بكل جديدك 
baem aci both rec and tee
and cobind footing and etc


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا 
ولكن حضرتك عملت ملف الاكسل باى اصدار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا عندى اكسل 2003 وما بيفتح عندى الملف هل الاصدار الخاص بالاكسل اعلى من ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المارد القسامي (17 يونيو 2009)

اختي اميرة البرنامج تم تصميمه من قبل الاخ سيد باستخدام الاكسل 2007


----------



## Al-Maher (17 يونيو 2009)

Thanks for this great job


----------



## kehh (17 يونيو 2009)

يريد برنامج تشغيل
ما هوا البرنامج
شكرا


----------



## سيد طه محمد (17 يونيو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا
> ولكن حضرتك عملت ملف الاكسل باى اصدار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انا عندى اكسل 2003 وما بيفتح عندى الملف هل الاصدار الخاص بالاكسل اعلى من ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
الملف تم أعداده ببرنامج أكسيل 2007​


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير وسلمت


----------



## جويعد (23 يونيو 2009)

الصراحة هذا افضل طريقة للتصميم فعلا متعوب عليه وشكرا


----------



## سيد طه محمد (28 يونيو 2009)

*أستكمال ملفات تصميم القواعد وفق الكود الأمريكي*

الملف المرفق لتصميم القواعد المشتركة وفق الكود الأمريكي aci 318-08


----------



## ariamariam (3 يوليو 2009)

شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش


----------



## KOOOTI (4 يوليو 2009)

الملف الي انزلته له امتداد غريب لا يفتح بالاكسل
يا ريت تجيب علي


----------



## سيد طه محمد (4 يوليو 2009)

koooti قال:


> الملف الي انزلته له امتداد غريب لا يفتح بالاكسل
> يا ريت تجيب علي


 الملف تم اعداده بواسطة برنامج أكسيل 2007 و لا يفتح بأي أصدار أقدم من هذا , يمكن يكون ده سبب عدم فتح الملف عندك.


----------



## سيد طه محمد (19 يوليو 2009)

*أستكمال ملفات تصميم القواعد وفق الكود الأمريكي*

*الملف المرفق لتصميم Strap footing وفق الكود الأمريكي aci 318-08*​


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (19 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## هادي المهندس (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

_*بارك الله بك واوسعك علما ............*_



مع تحياتي


----------



## Miss.sara (19 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير عليه


----------



## mdsayed (23 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالقوى (23 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
اخى الكريم ولكن هل توجد حمايه على الملف حيث لا استطيع تغيير أى أرقام مثل الأحمال أو قيم الجهد المسموح بها للمواد...الخ 
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## Miss.sara (23 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## سيد طه محمد (24 يوليو 2009)

عبدالقوى قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير
> اخى الكريم ولكن هل توجد حمايه على الملف حيث لا استطيع تغيير أى أرقام مثل الأحمال أو قيم الجهد المسموح بها للمواد...الخ
> وشكرا مقدما


 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لا يوجد حماية على الملفات يا أخي الكريم


----------



## sarah sadek (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم و ر حمه الله و بركاته 
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## nana200342000 (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود الاخر


----------



## mdsayed (2 أغسطس 2009)

*رائع جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك*​


----------



## عاشق السهر (2 أغسطس 2009)

جـــزاك الله الـــف خـــيــــر


----------



## almass (3 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا ملفات جميلة واخراج اروع بارك اللة فيك اخي سيد 
واتمنى لوكان لديك ملف لتصميم اساسات شبه المنحرف(trapozid combined footing)


----------



## أسد الفرات (3 أغسطس 2009)

واضح المجهود المبذول في إعداد الملف
إن شاء الله يتم تجريبه وتقديم الملاحظات إن وجدت
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.طاهر (19 أكتوبر 2009)

جاري التحميل وعموما اعتدنا منك اخي الكريم علي التميز والابداع


----------



## mahmoudh5 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير اخي الكريم
على الملف الرائع


----------



## سبع الليل (19 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخينا الكريم 

ملفات قيمة


----------



## Sadeq (20 أكتوبر 2009)

برنامج رائع أخي الكريم ومجهود محترم جداً ..
عندي فقط بعض الملاحظات، من الأفضل لك أن تقوم بتوسيع الخانات لأن بعض الخانات ظهرت كعلامة ##### لأنها صغيرة، وبعد التوسعة قم بقفل الملف لكي لا نقوم بتغيير المعادلات بطريقة الخطأ ولا نستطيع أرجاعها مرة أخرى، وأيضاً للحفاظ على حقوقك في نشر هذا الملف 

وفعلاً أنه ملف يظهر مدى تعبك على تنفيذه واتقانه ..


----------



## محمودشمس (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## تباتاتا (20 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيراً
تنظيم فالكتابة جميل
بارك الله في مجهودك
و وفقك لم يحب و يرضى


----------



## 0yaz9 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## allolly (5 نوفمبر 2009)

تحية طيبة ..
بس فين الملف


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 

ردود العلماء علي من قال النقاب عادة وليس عبادة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151725.html واجبنا في نشر أدله النقاب للرد علي من أدعي أنه عاده جاهليه مع ثبوت أرتداء امهات المومنين له رضوان الله عليهن 




http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.alzoghby.com/index.php موقع الشيخ محمد عبد الملك الزغبي  http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي  
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 

 كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم الشرعي من كتب ومراجع ومحاضرات
يا طالب العلم الشرعي كن ذو همه عاليه كما قال القائل:
كن رجلاً رجله في الثري ********* وهامه همته في الثريا
http://www.eldoros.com/ موقع دروس - أختر المدينه واعرف ميعاد ومكان الدرس - يا عالي الهمه أقبل
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
www.forsanelhaq.com  موقع فرسان السُنه - حزب الله الحقيقي حزب أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي وعائشه والصحابه رضوان الله عليهم


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهٌِ.
عن أبي قتادة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم سئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين فقال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل عليّ فيه رواه مُسلِمٌ.
وعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ عن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: تعرض الأعمال يوم الإثنين والخميس فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم رواه التِّرمِذِيُّ وَقَالَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ. ورَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ بغير ذكر الصوم.
- عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال: أوصاني خليلي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم بثلاث: صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وركعتي الضحى وأن أوتر قبل أن أنام. مُتَّفّقٌ عَلَيهِ.
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر








 

 

 

أسطوانة برنامج حقيبه المسلم






 















​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 

ردود العلماء علي من قال النقاب عادة وليس عبادة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151725.html واجبنا في نشر أدله النقاب للرد علي من أدعي أنه عاده جاهليه مع ثبوت أرتداء امهات المومنين له رضوان الله عليهن 




http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.alzoghby.com/index.php موقع الشيخ محمد عبد الملك الزغبي  http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي  
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 

 كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم الشرعي من كتب ومراجع ومحاضرات
يا طالب العلم الشرعي كن ذو همه عاليه كما قال القائل:
كن رجلاً رجله في الثري ********* وهامه همته في الثريا
http://www.eldoros.com/ موقع دروس - أختر المدينه واعرف ميعاد ومكان الدرس - يا عالي الهمه أقبل
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
www.forsanelhaq.com  موقع فرسان السُنه - حزب الله الحقيقي حزب أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي وعائشه والصحابه رضوان الله عليهم


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهٌِ.
عن أبي قتادة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم سئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين فقال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل عليّ فيه رواه مُسلِمٌ.
وعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ عن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: تعرض الأعمال يوم الإثنين والخميس فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم رواه التِّرمِذِيُّ وَقَالَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ. ورَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ بغير ذكر الصوم.
- عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال: أوصاني خليلي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم بثلاث: صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وركعتي الضحى وأن أوتر قبل أن أنام. مُتَّفّقٌ عَلَيهِ.
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر







 

 

 

أسطوانة برنامج حقيبه المسلم






 















​


----------



## 0yaz9 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## marwan dodo (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## odwan (5 نوفمبر 2009)

سلمت يمينك أخي الكريم رفع الله قدرك ونفع بك


----------



## مرمروز (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ملفات قيمة جدا جدا شكرا لكم .


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جميل جدا ورائع وتستحق التقدير عليه


----------



## sniper1975 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير اخي السيد طه .............


----------



## kazali016 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## عربي فقط (11 نوفمبر 2009)

منذ مدة و انا ابحث عن مادة تشرح هذا البرنامج الموصوف بالقوي لكني لم اجده كذلكز وجدته معقدا و غير فعال و يبدو ان القصور مني و ليس من البرنامج عسى ان يكون الشرح المرفق من زميلنا وافيا و شاملا و به نستطيع الاستفادة القصوى من البرنامج


----------



## عربي فقط (11 نوفمبر 2009)

اسف لاني خلطت بين موضوعين و التعليق السابق ليس مقصودا به تصميم القواعد المنفصلة و المخرجات الحسابية شكرا للجهد المبذول


----------



## ابوتمام كنعان (5 أبريل 2010)

أخي الكريم لم يتم رفع الملفات لأا ادر ي سبب ذلك حبذا لو وجدت طريقه افضل 
مع الأحترام


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engineer.medo43 (5 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## moh_re110 (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## kingmaster (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير فعلا شغلك يستاهل الشكر والاحترام ولو يسعك الوقت اخي العزيز لعمل برامج لبقية الاعضاء الخرسانيه سنكون ممنونين لك بالكثير ......................مع خالص احترامي وتقديري


----------



## هيثم محمد على (26 أبريل 2010)

ملف رائع و مجهود كبير ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله 
جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك و فى أعمالك


----------



## Eng.ali aldujaily (26 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على الملف كلش مفيد


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (2 مايو 2010)

الله ينور عليك يا عمنا السيد هكذا تعودنا منك على الهدايا الحلوة 
جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بك وفتح عليك
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## بشار بشير (4 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير (إذا ممكن ملف عن الtrapizoidal footing)


----------



## Aymen (4 مايو 2010)

ملف رائع و مجهود كبير ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله 
جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك و فى أعمالك


----------



## خيري طه محمد (16 يوليو 2010)

جراكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمار يوسف صالح (19 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين إخوتي


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## القناااااص (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## القناااااص (26 أكتوبر 2010)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## رامي2000 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا عندي استفسار هل الكود الأمريكي كله مختص بالهندسة المدنية وإن كانت الإجابة بالنفي فما فهي الأجزاء المختصة بالهندسة المدنية ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohammedsharaby (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## max_kimo2005 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

الملف جامد اخر حاجه وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حائل نت (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الجهد القيم


----------



## القمر الهندسي (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جهودك يا بش مهندس


----------



## hussein74 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سيد طه محمد (20 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا , برجاء من أدارة المنتدى تعديل أسم الموضوعت ليكون صميم الأساسات السطحية طبقا للكود الأمريكي مع أخراج نوتة حسابية بدلاً من تصميم القواعد المنفصلة طبقا للكود الأمريكي مع أخراج نوتة حسابية.


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (20 يناير 2011)




----------



## خالدالشرقاوى (21 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااا


----------



## ST.ENG (21 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم على مجهودك 
وأسأل الله العلي الكبير ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Jamal (6 فبراير 2011)

:10:شكرا


----------



## ismail m f (15 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ELKAISAR (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mdsayed (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صبري غريب (22 فبراير 2011)

تسلم الايادي البيضاء ....وربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## صبري غريب (22 فبراير 2011)

لو ممكن تعيد رفع الملفات تاني مع قفل الخانات الاساسيه في ملف الاكسل.


----------



## صبري غريب (22 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله في كل من ساهم في هذا الكوضوع


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (29 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم

ملف ممتاز وجهد واضح في إخراجه بطريقة مميزة, بارك الله فيك أخي سيد


----------



## noir (29 مارس 2011)

مشكور أخي الفاضل


----------



## سيد طه محمد (30 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير على الردود الكريمة


----------



## aly abdel hakiem (7 أبريل 2011)

فوق الممتاز جزاك الله عنا خيرا 
لو فالامكان ملفات اخري لتصميم قطاعات الكمرات والاعمدة بارك الله فيك ولك


----------



## ahmed arfa (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد صالح بن فتشه (17 يونيو 2011)

شكراً اخي وبُرك فيك وزاد علماً ودين وصبراً


----------



## magdyamdb (18 يونيو 2011)

*شكراً اخي وبُارك الله فيك وزادك علماً ودينا ونورا*​


----------



## magdyamdb (18 يونيو 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/39sggkivawdegxw/Footing%20Biaxial.xls
best regards. dr. magdy


----------



## ELKAISAR (18 يونيو 2011)

شكرآ جزيلآ


----------



## أحمد_مرزبان (18 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود العظيم وبُارك الله فيك وزادك علماً ودينا ونورا*​


----------



## علي الرفاعي (18 يونيو 2011)

عاشت الايادي مجهود كبير يا سيد نتمتى المزيد وعلى الكود الامريكي لانه كود عالمي


----------



## alihadaaa (18 يونيو 2011)

مشكور يا با شا وجزاك الله خير .واذا في باقي ملفات زي هاذي لباقي العناصر الأنشائيه أرجوك ان تنزلها في نفس المشاركه


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (27 يوليو 2011)

كل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## boushy (27 يوليو 2011)

*لو بالامكان ملفات اخري لتصميم قطاعات الكمرات والاعمدة بارك الله فيك ولك*


----------



## سيد طه محمد (27 يوليو 2011)

boushy قال:


> *لو بالامكان ملفات اخري لتصميم قطاعات الكمرات والاعمدة بارك الله فيك ولك*


 موجود في الموضوع التالي ملف لتصميم قطاعات الكمرات و الأعمدة طبقاً للكود المصري
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t110036.html
أن شاء الله يكون فيه ما تبحث عنه


----------



## رورى سويف (27 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## mhmdslmon (7 أغسطس 2011)

"اللهم اغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## eng.amani (8 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (8 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا

الملفات اكثر من رائعه


----------



## عاصم88 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

سلمت يداك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (8 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيراً ودوام التوفيق


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وكما تعودنا علي انجازاتك التي اقل ماتوصف بيه انجاز بفضل الله وان كانت امريكا صنعت الكود احنا اختصرناه بحمدالله وفضله وتمنياتي بداوم الرقي والتقدم وان شاء الله ننتظر منك تصميم الاعمدو والفلات سلاب والكمرات المتقاقطعه والهوردي


----------



## BESO222 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور بدنا الاعمدة والكمرات بالكود الامريكي متل القواعد وشكرا جزيل


----------



## msh_soul (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## m_sweedy (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جارى التحميل 

ولكن بعد ان اعجبت الملفات جميع الاعضاء الكرام اقولك بقلب جامد وقبل التحميل ان الملفات جميلة جدا ورائعة كمان :7:​


----------



## mdsayed (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## civil_engineer0000 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

الله ينور يا هندسة وطمنا عليك دايما وعلى شغلك


----------



## مهندس رواوص (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرااااااااااااااا , وجزاك الله الف خير*


----------



## سيد طه محمد (31 ديسمبر 2011)

civil_engineer0000 قال:


> الله ينور يا هندسة وطمنا عليك دايما وعلى شغلك



تسلم يا مهندس مهران ,,,,,,,,,, بعض ما عندكم يا مهندسنا


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (23 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس 

عمل إحترافي و مجهود مشكور جدا ... ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله


----------



## موفق داهر (23 يناير 2012)

شكراً لك مهندس موفق من سوريا الحسكة


----------



## انور الاستشاري (23 يناير 2012)

مجهود متميز تُشكر عليه :: وفقك الله 
و المزيد من البرامج الجاهزه ننتظرها منك بعون الله و توفيقه
شكرا لك


----------



## eng_sabba7 (23 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا شيت رائع ومنظم


----------



## عبدالله الديب (23 يناير 2012)

*ماشاء الله مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## adhmdemo (23 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## wagih khalid (23 يناير 2012)

_*بارك الله فيك
*_​


----------



## محمودشمس (23 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً ملف مرتب جداً


----------



## يوسف سالم سليمان (23 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود............ومزيدا من التقدم


----------



## albazis (30 يناير 2012)

إخواني : عندي مشكلة وهي أنه مثل الروابط أعلاه ماتفتح معي ويضيع وقتي وأنا أدور وراء ملف ودي أفتحه، فهل بالإمكان أحد يشرح لي طريقة فنح الروابط بالشرح البطيئ والممل لأجل أستوعبها !؟ الله يجزاكم عني كل خير


----------



## bboumediene (31 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ye.eng01 (6 مارس 2012)

تسلم الايادي الطيبة..وجزاكم الله الف خير...


----------



## al batsh (30 مارس 2012)

يا زلمة انتا ايش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ والله يعجز اللسان عن التعبير ياريت ان اصبح مثلك يا ريت!


----------



## حيدر ناصر (30 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## حيدر ناصر (30 مارس 2012)

جهد رائع


----------



## saeed1000 (17 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kosillh00077 (20 أبريل 2012)

تشكر والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## Eng.zeky (20 أبريل 2012)

_*بارك الله فيك*_


----------



## xmedo1970 (21 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيدنصير (21 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wshrr (5 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد على عمار (5 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا
*


----------



## محمد على هندسه (5 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (6 يونيو 2012)

​اقل كلمة شكر جزاك الله خيرا" اخي العزيز


----------



## joooba_2020 (17 يونيو 2012)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## أم هناء (23 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عن كل ثانية مجهود باضعافها اجر
استفدت منه كثيييييييييييييرا
اتى في وقته


----------



## alloshhasan (10 أغسطس 2012)

ما لقيت الملفات المرفقة ما بعرف شو السبب ؟


----------



## abrekuo (10 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## محمد الفوزى (11 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## jak88 (12 أغسطس 2012)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jak88 (13 أغسطس 2012)

thanks


----------



## *مهندسة* (25 سبتمبر 2012)

ما هو ال column extend ف القواعد المشتركة؟؟؟


----------



## abu Habib (25 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## امل محمد فارس (11 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي الكريم مجهود رااااااااائع استفدت منه كثيراً


----------



## هارون الخليفة (3 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا للملفات الرائعة


----------



## youssri reda (4 ديسمبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## bregadeer (4 ديسمبر 2012)

شغل مية مية بس ياريت لو بيرسم القاعدة مع التسليح


----------



## eva engineering (22 ديسمبر 2012)

thanx


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (22 ديسمبر 2012)

تحياتي من القدس الشريف
بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه
*** طرح مميز
*** شرح سهل
*** اخراج رائع
*** ترتيب ممتاز


----------



## hawkar1 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

​جزاكم الله‌ خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هشام رمزى دسوقى (7 مارس 2013)

اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا ولكن عندى سوال ارى فى الاكسل ان الطول مفروض ب 4 متر فى كل الحالات ولكن فى الكود الامريكى او عاما من خلال خبرتى فى الشغل يفضل ان تكون القاعدة مربعة بمعنى انك لو اضفت فى المدخلات الشيت اننا نفرضى طول وعرض القاعدة وتقارن ب القيمة القيمة الفعليه لتربة بالقيمة المصصم عليها ستكون مشكورا كثيرا


----------



## هيتمان (24 مايو 2013)

تسلم الايادي​


----------



## حسام سعد (24 مايو 2013)

الله يعطيك العافيه ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حيدر ناصر (22 ديسمبر 2013)

روعة يااستاذ


----------



## ELKAISAR (22 ديسمبر 2013)

ملف رائع جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (13 يناير 2014)

ملف رائع جداً وجزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## almass (6 يوليو 2016)

up


----------



## olma (9 يوليو 2016)

تشكر يا مهندس سيد على المجهود الرائع الذي يستحق الثناء و التقدير و الدعاء لك بالتوفيق و النجاح ، الحقيقة إن بذل الوقت و تجميع المعلومات من الكود جهد ليس ببسيط ، نرجو ان تستمر في إصدار المزيد ، و نقدر لك كل مجهود ، جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## hussien abdoh (11 يوليو 2016)

عمل احترافي ومميز شكرا لك


----------



## aabdelwahb (12 يوليو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا

جاري تنزيل الملف


----------



## محمد19775 (20 يوليو 2016)

بارك الله بك اخيمشاركة مميزة جدا الف الف شكرمشاركة مميزة جدا الف الف شكر


----------

